
Retro computer games return to the Science Museum - edward
https://www.ianvisits.co.uk/blog/2020/01/30/tickets-alert-retro-computer-games-return-to-the-science-museum/
======
eesmith
For foreigners like me, that's in London.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Science_Museum,_London](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Science_Museum,_London)
.

